# Beginner Fountain Pen?



## dgerwin11 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have never made a fountain pen, but have an inquiry about one with a corn cob blank.  What would be a good kit to start with?  I would want a fairly good kit, but not high end.


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 15, 2012)

My first one was the atrax. But there are so many good kits to choose from


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 15, 2012)

*None are that hard*



dgerwin11 said:


> I have never made a fountain pen, but have an inquiry about one with a corn cob blank. What would be a good kit to start with? I would want a fairly good kit, but not high end.


Fountain pens are like turning anyother pen.  None are that difficult to make but there are differences in the writing.  More expensive pens seem to have better nibs and write smoother - which as about what abody would expect.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 15, 2012)

I have just done a couple of the Atrax pens and am impressed with the kits. Very reasonably priced with an upgraded nib.
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=174&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------

